# New painting - The Walking Dead



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Just finished this one...of course of my favorite show "The Walking Dead." Hope the pics come up ok, my camera seems to be stuck on some weird setting and after fooling with it for awhile gave up and left it alone before I messed it up even more. I put in some close-ups as well.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

While I don't particularly like the subject material, I am in AWE of your talent!!!! Is it actually painted, or is the medium charcoal or pencil? You are indeed talented. I'd love to see more of your work!!!

ADDENDUM: If my memory serves me correctly, did you not do an "old-time" painting of the front of a gas station or a convenience store, with people out in the front of it? If so, could you post that again, too, please?? I really loved it!!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

You certainly are an artist! Great work! Not so great subject matter.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> While I don't particularly like the subject material, I am in AWE of your talent!!!! Is it actually painted, or is the medium charcoal or pencil? You are indeed talented. I'd love to see more of your work!!!


acrylic paint using two colors black and white worked on aquabord size 22 by 33in.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## snowy62400 (Jun 19, 2011)

I only have one word for this AWESOME! You are talented and this is one of my favorite shows. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow! You have a wonderful talent... simply amazing...


----------



## momfysh2000 (Feb 8, 2016)

Although I am about a season behind on the show I am a big fan of it. Your pic is amazing!!! I love how you included the original cast members. This is so good it should be featured on the follow up show The Talking Dead. It is every bit as good or better than some things shown there! This and knitting, you are very talented. Thank you for sharing


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome! I love "The Walking Dead".


----------



## itsmeileen (Jan 10, 2016)

omg u r great


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wonderful talent...subject arrggh!


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

Very good work even if I do not prefer walking with the dead


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Extraordinary talent. Just fabulous.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Your work is amazing.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

A true masterpiece. Your work is amazing.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

You are truly talented.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

excellent job, very fine work. The Walking Dead must be a tv program. I do not have a tv so am not familiar with the program.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Great!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Dusti said:


> acrylic paint using two colors black and white worked on aquabord size 22 by 33in.


So you actually mix your shadings of grays, right? Now I'm not just awed, I'm BLOWN AWAY!! I can't draw stick figures with a ruler!! My "talent," if it can be stated as such, is being able to type 100 wpm, but since I'm retired, I only do that on my laptop, so it's not such a big deal.

I do knit socks fairly well, but I do bow down to you ability to capture such nuances in your subjects!! I do hope you sell some of your work. I can't help but believe you could make "oddles of $$$" if you did!!!

(Or at least enter it into some paint contests???)


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Talent extraordinaire!!! xo ws


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

What great talent you have,those are just beautiful,&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Outstanding work.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Fabulous!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Amazing!! Such detail.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everybody. The painting was fun to do since it was on my favorite show.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

What a brilliant artist you are.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

What a great talent you have!


----------



## DFlahive (Apr 22, 2011)

My daughter and daughters in law would love these


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

You are amazing. Such details and shading. Wonderful talent. Love your painting. At first I thought it was a
pencil drawing. But beautiful acrylic painting.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow! That's incredible. I'm a huge, huge Walking Dead fan and you really nailed it.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It is awesome ..you have a wonderful gift to be able to catch the essence of the characters..I think of Michael Jacksons' Thriller when looking at it...


----------



## Lisebug (Sep 12, 2014)

Amazing talent- my favorite show! How do we get this to the attention of she producers?!?! Or at least Chris Hardwick! People who don't like the show have probably not watched it or not enough to get involved with the wonderful characters!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow that's great :thumbup:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I had a hard time trying to select the characters for this montage because I absolutely loved soooh many of them. Maybe, (if time permits, I have a lot of things on my plate right now), I will do a color montage that will include some of my other favorite characters. Thanks again!!


----------



## Sharyn7245 (Jul 9, 2011)

I also love the Walking Dead and your picture is amazing. You should definitely submit it to the Fan Art on the Talking Dead and let other fans of the show see it.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Sharyn7245 said:


> I also love the Walking Dead and your picture is amazing. You should definitely submit it to the Fan Art on the Talking Dead and let other fans of the show see it.


Neat idea, but I would be heartbroken if they didn't like it, but what the heck, worth a shot.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

You are one talented knitter.  So well captured and detailed. You are going to show us more, right?


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I am a big fan of WD... but was a bit mad at how the last season ended... talk about stringing us along! Your art is amazing!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Like some on here, I'm not a fan of "Walking Dead," but I have to say, this painting is awesome.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

From one artist to another...WOW!!!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Love the walking dead and your painting is more than good enough to submit to the fan art on the show. I love your painting and mean absolutely no offense, but I'm so curious I have to ask, who are the 2 characters above Rick's right shoulder?


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

This looks like a black and white photo. Amazing job!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

You have serous talent, keep working, don't let anyone make you stop, it is your vision, it belongs to you, if you allow anyone to alter you art, well then you do not exist for the vision but for anotjers expectations. I am very impressed. Keep going and follow your heart..


----------



## paulandhisladies (Feb 16, 2016)

Well, I love Walking Dead. This picture is super. Did you hear that probably Darryl is the one that got killed. That really makes me sad.
I am watching "Fear of the Walking Dead". I didn't really take to it at first, probably out of loyalty to the "Walking Dead", but it is getting better.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

You have talent, they are great!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

GoodyTwoShoes said:


> This looks like a black and white photo. Amazing job!


Yes, that was my aim!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

paulandhisladies said:


> Well, I love Walking Dead. This picture is super. Did you hear that probably Darryl is the one that got killed. That really makes me sad.
> I am watching "Fear of the Walking Dead". I didn't really take to it at first, probably out of loyalty to the "Walking Dead", but it is getting better.


NOOOOOOOOH!!!! Gasp!!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

JillF said:


> Love the walking dead and your painting is more than good enough to submit to the fan art on the show. I love your painting and mean absolutely no offense, but I'm so curious I have to ask, who are the 2 characters above Rick's right shoulder?


The guy is Shane...when he had that lovely head of dark hair. I LOVED SHANE! The girl is supposed to be Laurie tho even I have to admit it doesn't look a thing like her; this is what happens when I am being rushed to finished a painting!!! Arrrrg! The instructor at the center where I meet with my art group once a week pestered me to get it done for the exhibit that Friday at the local library. I didn't know there was a show so soon. So I rushed thru the last few details of which were Laurie and Shane. I fully intend to scrub her out and redo her when I get my painting back. Shane is fine as is.


----------



## Sharyn7245 (Jul 9, 2011)

It's so much better than some of the things I've seen on there. You really should do it.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

This is a beautiful work of art. I love the Walking Dead and you have painted everyone so real looking. Great job.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Dusti, that is great. We are fans and you have definitely cracked it there. I'd love that and so would hubby. Marvellous job.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Dusti said:


> The guy is Shane...when he had that lovely head of dark hair. I LOVED SHANE! The girl is supposed to be Laurie tho even I have to admit it doesn't look a thing like her; this is what happens when I am being rushed to finished a painting!!! Arrrrg! The instructor at the center where I meet with my art group once a week pestered me to get it done for the exhibit that Friday at the local library. I didn't know there was a show so soon. So I rushed thru the last few details of which were Laurie and Shane. I fully intend to scrub her out and redo her when I get my painting back. Shane is fine as is.


Oh no, then it's perfect! I kept thinking it was Laurie and Shane, but then I second guessed myself thinking it might be Glenn and Maggie, but didn't really look like them. I was right the first time, so they both look fine. Love your work. You really SHOULD send it in to the show.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dusti said:


> Thanks for the kind words everybody. The painting was fun to do since it was on my favorite show.


I think your work is fantastic Dusti - You are good enough to find a Gallery store and see if you can sell them. You have the human face and bodies done so well and your shading is excellent. I think you are a really true artist. I am sure it fills a need for you and gives you joy. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janallyn said:


> You have serous talent, keep working, don't let anyone make you stop, it is your vision, it belongs to you, if you allow anyone to alter you art, well then you do not exist for the vision but for anotjers expectations. I am very impressed. Keep going and follow your heart..


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roundtoit (Apr 18, 2016)

Wow! Dusti you are a fantastic painter. The people jump off the canvas, so very realistic. I love the detail and the dimension, it looks like a b/w photograph. Incredibly great work.


----------

